# Condomínio



## Frutillita

Hola, a los amigos brasileños y al resto que sabe me gustaria preguntarles que llaman "condominio" en Brasil, a los apartamentos o las casas?
Es la gran duda que tengo.
Lei en un articulo que una persona "debía expensas del condominio donde moraba".

Gracias/ Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Despesas de condomínio são as despesas que um prédio (edifício) tem com a luz, a água, os faxineiros da área comum do prédio, etc. 

Definição:
 Contribuição para as despesas comuns, em edifício de apartamentos.


----------



## Frutillita

Gracias Vanda. 

Entonces no se aplica a las casas??...


Besos/ Beijos_  _


----------



## Vanda

Não, a não ser que as casas estejam dentro de um condomínio fechado. Por exemplo, várias casas dentro de uma grande área e administrada por um órgão comum. Veja um exemplo aqui.


----------



## Frutillita

Buen ejemplo, Vanda.

En este caso concreto se trata de un condominio en Village de Floresta, Itanhangá.

Beijos.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, aqui está! Dá para ver uma casa numa das fotos e um pouco da área externa.


----------



## Frutillita

Me imagino que es otro ejemplo de condominio, no?? y debe ser muy costoso por lo exclusivo del lugar.

Obrigado!!


----------



## Vanda

Não, o da foto é o mesmo que você mencionou. E sim, normalmente estes condomínios são luxuosos e muito caros, a não ser que sejam de casas mais populares, mas não são tão comuns.


----------



## Tomby

O exemplo inserido pela Vanda é excelente.  
Apenas queria dizer que em Espanha a palavra "_condominio_" se usa em outros contextos. Trata-se de um termo usado na linguagem escrita e jurídica. 
Cá é habitual dizer "_urbanización_" ou "_residencial_".

P.S.- Em português: condomínio; em espanhol: _condominio._


----------



## Frutillita

En mi pais el condominio se aplica a una propiedad compartida por varias personas (2 o mas).
En el terreno inmobiliario , las espensas se les dice "gastos comunes" de los apartamentos.
No se estila tener areas techadas ni casas en condominio.
Entonces por lo que me dice el amigo Vanda , hay que ver cada caso concreto ( si no entendì mal).

Beijos.


----------



## Vanda

> Entonces por lo que me dice el  a amiga Vanda , hay que ver cada caso concreto ( si no entendì mal).


 
Entendeu certo: há condomínios de apartamentos - no caso, os prédios são administrados pelo condomínio - (mais comum), e condomínios de casas.


----------



## Frutillita

Perdona Vanda, no sabía que eras chica.

Gracias por tus respuestas.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Em Portugal, _*condomínio*_ significa a mesma coisa? Tem alguma relação com urbanização ou zona residencial?
Desde já o meu MUITO OBRIGADO


----------



## Mangato

Frutillita said:


> Hola, a los amigos brasileños y al resto que sabe me gustaria preguntarles que llaman "condominio" en Brasil, a los apartamentos o las casas?
> Es la gran duda que tengo.
> Lei en un articulo que una persona "debía expensas del condominio donde moraba".
> _devia as despesas do condominio onde morava._
> ¿Está escrito así?
> 
> Gracias/ Obrigado.


 
Condominio, es lo que por aquí, entendemos como *comunidad de propietarios. *
Puede ser un edificio de viviendas, urbanización de viviendas unifimiliares que  comparten servicios comunes.
Las despesas son lo que llamamos "gastos de comunidad"

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

Muito obrigado said:


> Em Portugal, _*condomínio*_ significa a mesma coisa? Tem alguma relação com urbanização ou zona residencial?
> Desde já o meu MUITO OBRIGADO


 
Não, não tem. Uma urbanização é sempre muito mais vasta do que um condomínio, mesmo nos casos, que ainda são relativamente raros, em que o condomínio é constituído por vários edifícios. Não deixa, porém, de ser verdade que a imensa maioria das urbanizações é constituída por condomínios. O mesmo se diga da _'zona residencial', _termo mais vago e de uso menos generalizado. 

Em Portugal, a forma mais comum do condomínio é o prédio em _'propriedade horizontal'_, edifício dividido em _'fracções autónomas_' (apartamentos) geralmente destinadas a habitação (ou a comércio nos pisos térreos) e com partes comuns que são administradas pela assembleia de condóminos e por um administrador eleito. Só muito recentemente (desde 1995) foram admitidos os condomínios constituídos por vários edifícios, que ainda assim têm de ser interdependentes e dispor de áreas comuns. Salvo o caso de alguns condomínios fechados (que mesmo assim são pouco numerosos em Portugal) e de alguns complexos em zonas turísticas, os condomínios multi-edifícios são, como disse, uma minoria. 
A palavra em si tanto pode significar o edifício como designar a forma da propriedade. Na linguagem corrente é sinónimo de _'prédio em propriedade horizontal'_.


----------



## Loyi

Hola: Como ya se ha dicho, entiendo que la equivalencia en España es "Comunidad" o "Comunidad de Propietarios", sujeta a la Ley de Propiedad Horizontal.
Son los "gastos de Comunidad", que son los afectos a "zonas comunes" (portal, escaleras, etc) y "elementos comunes" (estructura, cimentación, cubierta, fachadas, etc).
Siempre referido a un edificio.
Un grupo de edificios podrá tener una "comunidad" que, de ámbito más amplio, será la federación de las Comunidades individuales de todos y cada uno de los edificios.
Pero CADA EDIFICIO CONSTITUYE UNA COMUNIDAD DE PROPIETARIOS, para contribuir en los "gastos comunes" proporcionalmente a la participación de cada propietario en la titularidad de elementos privativos del edificio.
Saludos.


----------



## olivinha

Loyi said:


> Hola: Como ya se ha dicho, entiendo que la equivalencia en España es "Comunidad" o "Comunidad de Propietarios", sujeta a la Ley de Propiedad Horizontal.


Oi, Loyi.
A palavra condomínio pode equivaler tanto a _comunidad _como a _urbanización_.
Veja o que diz o Aurélio:
Condomínio:
 3.  Contribuição para as despesas comuns, em edifício de apartamentos.  
 4.  Condomínio fechado (q. v.): Conjunto residencial composto de edifícios e/ou casas, ger. cercado, com acesso controlado, e cujos moradores dividem equipamentos comunitários.


----------



## Mangato

Loyi said:


> Hola: Como ya se ha dicho, entiendo que la equivalencia en España es "Comunidad" o "Comunidad de Propietarios", sujeta a la Ley de Propiedad Horizontal.
> Son los "gastos de Comunidad", que son los afectos a "zonas comunes" (portal, escaleras, etc) y "elementos comunes" (estructura, cimentación, cubierta, fachadas, etc).
> Siempre referido a un edificio.
> Un grupo de edificios podrá tener una "comunidad" que, de ámbito más amplio, será la federación de las Comunidades individuales de todos y cada uno de los edificios.
> Pero CADA EDIFICIO CONSTITUYE UNA COMUNIDAD DE PROPIETARIOS, para contribuir en los "gastos comunes" proporcionalmente a la participación de cada propietario en la titularidad de elementos privativos del edificio.
> Saludos.


 
Comparto en parte tu opinión, pero no toda. Existen urbanizaciones privadas de viviendas unifamiliares, adosadas, pareadas o independientes  que se contituyen en comunidad de propietarios (condominio) porque comparten elementos de propiedad comunitaria, por ejemplo piscina, instalaciones deportivas, central calefactora, etc.;  y servicios, vigilancia, iluminación limpieza, mantenimiento y lógicamente cada propietario individual soporta la parte alícuota de los gastos correspondientes.


----------



## Loyi

De acuerdo, sí, pero es un asunto complejo, no se puede explicar en pocas palabras.
Las viviendas unifamiliares adosadas son, a todos los efectos, en España (presumiblemente en todos lados), BLOQUES DE VIVIENDAS. A los efectos de la Ley de Propiedad Horizontal se tratan igual que, por ejemplo, un bloque de pisos o de apartamentos.
Igual ocurre con dos unifamiliares PAREADAS, son un único edificio que integra dos viviendas, con elementos comunes como cimientos, estructura, cubierta, etc.
Las viviendas aisladas dentro de una parcela (chalets) no tienen elementos comunes "de vallado para adentro". Pueden tener comunes los elementos instalados "de vallado para fuera", esto es en las calles, plazas, el cerramiento general de la urbanización, etc... Ello, si se trata de urbanizaciones privadas, en otro caso no es posible. 
Un "condominio" es un bien o un conjunto de bienes cuya propiedad está compartida por más de un titular.
Ese bien o bienes puede ser un edificio completo de apartamentos o solamente los elementos comunes de ese edificio de apartamentos.
También puede ser los elementos comunes de una urbanización.
También un local en sótano destinado a plazas de aparcamiento, cuando sobre el mismo no se ha realizado la DIVISION HORIZONTAL.
Si en un local de sótano, destinado a plazas de aparcamiento, se hace la División Horizontal, las plazas de aparcamiento ya no son CONDOMINIO, pero sí lo serán los elementos comunes como la rampa de acceso, la escalera de acceso, las calles de circulación y maniobra de los vehículos, la instalación de ventilación, electricidad, contraincendios, etc.
Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

olivinha said:


> Oi, Loyi.
> A palavra condomínio pode equivaler tanto a _comunidad _como a _urbanización_.
> Veja o que diz o Aurélio:
> Condomínio:
> 3.  Contribuição para as despesas comuns, em edifício de apartamentos.
> 4.  Condomínio fechado (q. v.): Conjunto residencial composto de edifícios e/ou casas, ger. cercado, com acesso controlado, e cujos moradores dividem equipamentos comunitários.Para esta definição, creio que a palavra correspondente em espanhol seria *ciudadela*


----------



## Mangato

O que por aqui conhecemos como ciudadela é outra coisa. A _ciudadela_ é um povoamento  fortificado, encerrada por muralha, ao pé duma fortaleça. São de origem medieval.
Peñíscola pode ser um exemplo


----------



## Tomby

olivinha said:


> Oi, Loyi.
> A palavra condomínio pode equivaler tanto a _comunidad _como a _urbanización_.


¡Exacto! 
Puede tratarse de una _comunidad de propietarios_ regida por la Ley de Propiedad Horizontal o puede tratarse de una _urbanización privada_ formada por casas unifamiliares pero que disfrutan de zonas comunes (piscina, pistas deportivas, accesos, etc.). También puede tratarse de un predio o finca con varios edificios con un nexo común o zonas comunes (garaje, piscina, pistas deportivas, etc.).
En España nunca he oído decir *ciudadela* para algo relacionado con este tema; tal vez en la Edad Media...
¡Feliz domingo a todos!
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Interessante!
Quando eu morava no Equador, a palavra "*ciudadela*" era muito comum justamente para o que aqui no Brasil chamamos de condomínio (tipo condomínio fechado). Havia uma guarita para segurança dos moradores com cancela e tudo. Talvez seja um termo usado somente na América do Sul....

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Sem dúvida é assim. O encerramento e as guaritas lembram as antigas _ciudadelas _medievais. Só que aqui utilizamos _urbanización privada_


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

Vanda said:


> Ah, aqui está! Dá para ver uma casa numa das fotos e um pouco da área externa.




¡El enlace o _link_ está roto!


----------



## pipoII

"Condominio" en Argentina seria "consorcio de propiedad horizontal"


----------



## chaska

Hola!!!

Cual creen que es la tarduccion paar condominio fechado??? ciudadela????

estoy haciendo una tarducciñon y no sé como traducir este termino


----------

